# Is this a good Computer



## sjvhslancer (Apr 15, 2007)

I was wondering if this is a good computer because i am thinking about buyin it, im not much a computer genious.

This Media Center PC includes essential features for enhancing your productivity. A 19" HP widescreen monitor, genuine Windows Vista Home Premium operating system, DVD burner and spacious hard disk drive are just some of the highlights:

Key Features & Benefits: 
HP w19e 19" widescreen LCD monitor 
Flat panel display includes built-in stereo speakers and adjustable base 
2.2 GHz AMD Athlon 64 processor 3500+ 
Offers power for multi-tasking plus enhanced virus protection 
1 GB of DDR2 memory 

High performance along with the option of expanding up to 4 GB 
200 GB hard disk drive 
Provides plenty of storage space for your files, photos, music and videos 
SuperMulti DVD/CD burner with double-layer capability 
You can play and burn CDs and DVDs in the most popular formats at speeds up to 16x (DVD-R) 
9-in-1 digital media reader 
Reads all major memory card formats and Memory Sticks for convenient uploads 
Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium operating system 
Designed to enhance every important aspect of your computer experience 


512 KB L2 cache
2000 MHz system bus
Optical drive speeds: 16x DVD-R, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+R DL, 4x DVD-R DL, 5x DVD-RAM, 16x DVD-ROM, 40x CD-R, 32x CD-RW, 40x CD-ROM
9-in-1 memory card reader supports SmartMedia, xD, MultiMedia Card, Secure Digital (SD), Compact Flash I, Compact Flash II, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Memory Stick Duo
10/100BaseT network interface
High-definition audio configurable for eight speakers
56k modem 
Scrolling mouse
Two PCI expansion slots
Seven USB 2.0 ports 
FireWire (IEEE 1394) port 
VGA output 
Microphone input 
Line input and output
Software: Windows Vista Home Premium, Norton Internet Security 2007 (60 days of complimentary live updates), Microsoft Works 8, Adobe Reader 7.0, HP Total Care Advisor and Roxio Creator 


Top of Page 




Specifications 



Processor Brand: AMD 
Hard Drive Size: 200 GB 
System RAM: 1 GB 
Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 

Type: Personal computer 
Recommended Use: Home use 
Product Form Factor: Tower 
Monitor Type: HP w19e - flat panel display - TFT active matrix 
Diagonal Size: 19" 
Processor - Type: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ / 2.2 GHz 
Operating System / Software Provided: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 
Operating System / Software: Microsoft Works 8.0, Norton Internet Security 2007 (60 days subscription) 
RAM Size: 1 GB / 4 GB (max) 
RAM Technology: DDR II SDRAM 
Hard Drive: 1 x 200 GB - standard - Serial ATA-150 - 7200 rpm 
Cache Memory - Type: L2 cache 
Cache Memory Size: 512 KB 
Optical Storage - Type: DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM - IDE 
Read Speed: 40x (CD) / 16x (DVD) 
Write Speed: 40x (CD) / 16x (DVD±R) / 4x (DVD-R DL) / 8x (DVD+R DL) 
Supported Flash Memory Cards: CompactFlash Card type I, CompactFlash Card type II, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, Microdrive, MultiMediaCard, SD Memory Card, SmartMedia Card, xD-Picture Card 
Graphics Controller - Type: Integrated 
Graphics Controller Graphics Processor / Vendor: NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE 
Networking: Network adapter - integrated 
Expansion Bays Total (Free): 2 ( 1 ) x 5.25" x 1/2H ¦ 3 ( 1 ) x 3.5" x 1/3H 
Expansion Slots Total (Free): 2 memory - DIMM 240-pin ¦ 1 ( 0 ) x processor - Socket 939 ¦ 3 ( 3 ) x PCI ¦ 1 ( 1 ) x PCI Express x16 
Modem: Fax / modem 
Speaker(s): 2 x right / left channel 
Graphics Controller Size: 128 MB 

Total Available Graphics Memory: 319 MB 

*$698.00*


----------



## pokemon87654 (Apr 15, 2007)

It didn't look that bad, until I saw the Graphics Card stuff.  What do you plan to be doing with it? What company makes it aswell?


----------



## oscaryu1 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah i agree with pokemon... its not the best but no bad, but the graphics made me look back, what do you plan to do with it ? business? gaming?


----------



## PohTayToez (Apr 15, 2007)

pokemon87654 said:


> What company makes it aswell?



It's an HP monitor, so I assume the computer is an HP, if so, it's not a bad computer by any means.

Just adding it up in my head, I would say building a similar machine would be about $500, so if you are ok with paying $200 to have some one build it and provide customer support, then go for it.  It should be a solid machine, but it's not top of the line, and it would not be a good gaming machine.


----------



## chupacabra (Apr 15, 2007)

PohTayToez said:


> It's an HP monitor, so I assume the computer is an HP, if so, it's not a bad computer by any means.
> 
> Just adding it up in my head, I would say building a similar machine would be about $500, so if you are ok with paying $200 to have some one build it and provide customer support, then go for it.  It should be a solid machine, but it's not top of the line, and it would not be a good gaming machine.



You could build the cpu with that but there won't be any monitor/os on it.


@sjvhslancer:

If you're planning on adding a better video card, think about getting a new psu cuz the 250-300 watts one that hp uses won't be able to handle most mid-high-end range video cards


----------



## PohTayToez (Apr 15, 2007)

chupacabra said:


> You could build the cpu with that but there won't be any monitor/os on it.
> 
> 
> @sjvhslancer:
> ...



I included that (Well, maybe not OS... you can pick up a copy of XP for $50 if you hunt for it...):

Monitor: $200
CPU & Mobo: $100
Hard Drive & RAM: $100
Case & PSU (Keyboard, mouse, etc): $100

You could probably knock about $20 off of the Case/PSU, and about $50 off the monitor if you hunt around, which would leave enough for a copy of XP... (Or Vista for just a little more)

I'm usually pretty confident in my estimations.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 15, 2007)

*Computer*

im not really that good at computers, so what computer should I get that would be pretty fast and good for gaming for a decent price because im not rich    Thank you


----------



## gymbo (Apr 15, 2007)

Not that great of a deal IMHO. I think if you search around on the web a little a while, you'll find something better.


----------



## ThatGuy16 (Apr 15, 2007)

whats your budget? $700? you could also go around to retail stores and somtimes you can find a open item with about $100 knocked off the price...thats how i got my current HP everything is like new


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 15, 2007)

*Computer*

Dell Dimension 9200 Desktop with 19" Flat Panel $699
Specs: Intel Core 2 Duo Processor 1.80GHz, 20" Digital LCD Monitor, 256MB nVidia Geforce 7300LE TurboCache, 1GB SDRAM, 160GB HD, 16X DVD ROM Drive, and more!

Dell Dimension E520 Desktop with No Monitor and Vista Premium 
$469 w/ Free Shipping
Dell Home has a Dell Dimension E520 Desktop for $469 after $150 instant savings w/ free shipping
Dell Dimension E520 Desktop specs:
Pentium D Processor 915 with Dual Core Technology (2.8GHz, 800FSB), Vista Premium, Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3000, 1GB SDRAM, 160GB (7200 RPM) Serial ATA Hard Drive w/DataBurst Cache, 48X CD-RW/ DVD Combo Drive, 1 Yr Ltd Warranty, 1 Yr At-Home Service

Dell Dimension 9200 Desktop with 20″ Digital Flat Panel 
$699 w/ Free Shipping 

Dell Small Business has a Dell Dimension 9200 Desktop for $699 after $300 instant savings w/ free shipping

Dimension 9200 Desktop specs:
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor E4300 (2MB L2 Cache,1.8GHz,800FSB), 20″ Digital Flat Panel, 256MB nVidia Geforce 7300LE TurboCache, Vista Basic, 1GB SDRAM, 160GB Serial ATA Hard Drive (7200 RPM), 16X DVD-ROM Drive, 1 Year On-site Economy Plan 

Which one is better? and is it better than the one i asked about when i first started this thread?

Also if I was to buy a computer tower case in example a NZXT Apollo would geek squad or some computer place be able to change your case for you?

Thank you


----------



## PohTayToez (Apr 15, 2007)

The bottom one is the same as the first only with a bigger monitor, and it's easily the fastest, but Dell doesn't use as good of parts as HP and most people don't like their customer service... it's up to you....


----------



## pokemon87654 (Apr 15, 2007)

How much are you willing to spend??? If you tell us that we can help you out a lot (i wouldn't get a dell HP is better)


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

I am willing to spend $700, i would really like it if u can plz help me get a nice, fast, and decent gaming computer plz.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm guessing your buying this computer from walmart: http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5493592 . You might wanna look at dell if you don't mind waiting, you might be able to build a descent computer from them.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

Just checked out dell for you, and you can get a Dimension E521 with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000,250gig HDD, 1 gig of ram, Nvidia 6150LE, and 19 inch lcd(not sure if its widescreen) for $729. Remember these prices are without tax.


----------



## chupacabra (Apr 16, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> Just checked out dell for you, and you can get a Dimension E521 with an AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000,250gig HDD, 1 gig of ram, Nvidia 6150LE, and 19 inch lcd(not sure if its widescreen) for $729. Remember these prices are without tax.



Why buy something that cost 30$ and is just the same? not worth IMHO i rather would buy the hp and then when you have money upgrade the psu and put a good video card


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

if this helps, i have a monitor at home that i can use.(its big but its fine). so now i can maybe get a better computer.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

well idk AMD, I'm an intel guy, I thought the 4000 was better than the 3500, also the hdd is 50gb bigger.


----------



## chupacabra (Apr 16, 2007)

sjvhslancer said:


> if this helps, i have a monitor at home that i can use.(its big but its fine). so now i can maybe get a better computer.



How about this? i putted the 600 one cuz you'll need a os like windows xp oem, unless you have one 

http://www.computerforum.com/629643-post6.html


If you have os you might want to look at this one instead of the one above 
http://www.computerforum.com/629644-post7.html


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

i dont know computers that much i just wanna find a good fast computer, should i get the hp from walmart and upgrade when i get more money?


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

well if you said you have a monitor, that means you might be able to afford a low end C2D system if you shop around.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

whats that?


----------



## chupacabra (Apr 16, 2007)

sjvhslancer said:


> whats that?



Core 2 Duo, intel newest dual processor they're good and by buying a C2D you will be able to upgrade the processor for a faster one later


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

like i said b4 im not good at computer, so in english plz lol i really on know abotu ram and hd and stuff like that


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

DOes the computer need to have vista on it? Because if not you can get a great deal on a computer from Tigerdirect. Check what i just found on the front page of their website: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=2727021&sku=G153-GT4022 . for $400 you get the 4000 processor, 200 gig hdd, 1 gig of ram, 6100 graphics, and windows Media center 2005. The extra $300 is enough for a graphics card and a nice 19 inch widescreen monitor.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

it looks pretty good but 2 questions:

1. Isnt it used?
2. what dioes proccessor number mean for ex. 4000


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

It's refurbished, so its not new, but not necessarily used. I bought my last pc from them and you would have never known it was used. I had it for a year, before I got rid of it on Wednesday(sold it to finance my build) and in the year I owned it I had a lot of hours on it, upgraded the ram, put a nvidia 6600 graphics in it and a tv tuner, it was a nice computer, too bad you didn't post sooner, I just sold it for $380.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

butwhat if i got this http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5493592 would it be good and when i get more money i could upgrade it.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

sjvhslancer said:


> butwhat if i got this http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5493592 would it be good and when i get more money i could upgrade it.



it would be good, but if you got the gateway I linked you, you could get a Nvidia Geforce 7600GT and 19 inche widescreen for the same price as that one at walmart. It's up to you, but I would go with the refurbished unit because you would be getting a much better gaming unit.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

what is a Nvidia Geforce 7600GT like i said b4 i dont know computers that much.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

Nvidia Geforce 7600GT is a graphics card, the computer u want to buy from walmart only has a Geforce 6150LE Chipset(meaning its integrated into the motherboard). The higher the number the better. The 7600GT would be much better for gaming.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

would i be able to upgrade the walmart one though?


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

and what do the numbers mean


----------



## Geoff (Apr 16, 2007)

sjvhslancer said:


> and what do the numbers mean



Do you mean the processor of video card numbers?  In both cases really, they show you how "high up" the device is.

In terms of nVidia video cards, the first number is the series, such as the 6xxx or 7xxx series.  The other 4 digits represent how high up they are in that model, for instance a 7300 is worse then a 7600.  However a 7300 is not better then a 6800.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

oooo. ty and i wanted to know if this a good computer? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2782558&Sku=C122-3620


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

sjvhslancer said:


> oooo. ty and i wanted to know if this a good computer? http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2782558&Sku=C122-3620



It would be ok, but do you realize the computer doesn't come with an operating system? That would be atleast another $100 for a Windows operating system.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

o ty. would a computer store like geek squad be able to change cases for you if you wanted to get a cool designed one?


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

sjvhslancer said:


> o ty. would a computer store like geek squad be able to change cases for you if you wanted to get a cool designed one?



probably, but your going to probably pay atleast $100 just to put all your internals from one case to another. Those places rip you off.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

o can u plz help me find a good desktop pc for under $700 plz


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

sjvhslancer said:


> o can u plz help me find a good desktop pc for under $700 plz



I guess you don't want to buy that refurb for $400, it looks like a really nice computer.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

ya but im not so shure about a refurb. will it look and run like brand new?


----------



## pokemon87654 (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, it will, referb for example is some used parts of the inside of an iPod, But it has a new case, so it looks and seems brand new.


----------



## daisymtc (Apr 16, 2007)

better pay a little more to go for at least AMD x 2 processor. Don't recomend the one you pick. 
Do you consider building yourself?


----------



## cryption (Apr 16, 2007)

I would get HP over dell, dell is generic hardware when my HP has an asus mobo and all name brnad stuff.  My rig (in sig) was under $1000 and it games as well as I need.  Just take that system you're getting and get yourself a 7900gs.  For gaming on a budget you can't go wrong.  I'm happy with mine.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Apr 16, 2007)

If I were you I would get a Dell without a thought. They have great customer service to. Refurbished is just as good as new.

~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh, By the way did you ever consider a notebook. OK, I now that you posted this under desktops, but I have found notebooks to be a lot nicer (after all you can take them wherever you want to). I sometimes use a Dell Inspiron E1505 and I like it a lot. It runs Windows Vista Home Premium or Home Basic. If it means anything to you here are the specs.

   Intel®  CoreTM  2 Duo Processor T7400 (2.16GHz/667MHz FSB/4MB Cache)
                  512MB of shared11 DDR2 SDRAM standard (Upgradeable) 
                          6-cell (53 WHr) "Smart" Lithium Ion battery
                                   15.4" Widescreen Display
                                    Available Resolutions:
                                     WXGA (1280 x 800)
                       WSXGA (1280 x 800) with TrueLifeTM 
                        WSXGA+ (1680 x 1050) with TrueLifeTM 
TrueLifeTM  Technology provides rich, vibrant color with crisp, clear text; up to a 10% higher contrast ratio over the same display with an anti-glare    coating. 
          128MB ATI MobilityTM Radeon®  X1300 HyperMemory12 or:
           256MB ATI MobilityTM Radeon®  X1400 HyperMemory13 or:
                         256MB NVIDIA®  GeForce®  Go 7300
                         40, 60, 80, 100 or 120 GB5 hard drive
             Combo Drive - 24x/10x/24x CD Burner and 8x DVD-ROM or:
                              8x DVD/CD Burner (DVD+/-RW)15
                            Optional:  External USB floppy drive
                 Optional: 64MB16, 128MB or 256MB USB memory key
                                  Integrated stereo sound
External media controls placed front & center for easy control of volume, playback, fast forward, and rewind of CDs and DVDs. Next Generation Dell Media Direct provides quick, easy, one-touch access to digital photos, music and video without booting into MS Windows.
                                         IEEE 1394 (Firewire)
              4-USB 2.0 (Universal Serial Bus) compliant 4-pin connectors
Flash Memory Slot - Secure Digital (SD) and SD/IO compliant 5-in-1 Combo Card connector - reads MS, MS Pro, SD/SDIO, MMC, xD CD type I/II, & IBM   Microdrive through ExpressCard adapter
                               Video: 15-pin monitor connector
                              S-Video: 7-pin mini-DIN connector
Audio jacks: Stereo headphones/speakers mini-connector (same as line-out),    microphone mini-connector
                      One ExpressCard slot 54mm 1.5 V and 3.3 V
                         Integrated v.92 56K capable17 modem
                                 Integrated 10/100 Ethernet
                        Dell Wireless 1390 802.11g Mini Card Wireless
         Optional: Intel®  Pro/Wireless 3945 802.11 a/b/g Mini Card Wireless
                                          Also available:
        Optional: Dell TrueMobileTM 350 (2.0 + Enhanced Data Rate) internal   Bluetooth module 


                     As far as memory goes I use 1 Gig and it runs well.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

JordanII said:


> Oh, By the way did you ever consider a notebook. OK, I now that you posted this under desktops, but I have found notebooks to be a lot nicer (after all you can take them wherever you want to). I sometimes use a Dell Inspiron E1505 and I like it a lot. It runs Windows Vista Home Premium or Home Basic. If it means anything to you here are the specs.
> 
> Intel®  CoreTM  2 Duo Processor T7400 (2.16GHz/667MHz FSB/4MB Cache)
> 512MB of shared11 DDR2 SDRAM standard (Upgradeable)
> ...


Thats about $1000 over his budget. For $700 you can't get a gaming laptop.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

i dont know what to get a dell or the hp because some people are saying the dell is better and some people are saying that the hp is better.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 16, 2007)

sjvhslancer said:


> i dont know what to get a dell or the hp because some people are saying the dell is better and some people are saying that the hp is better.



Dell would probably be cheaper, but HP definately has better parts.


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 16, 2007)

i just found this computer i waswondering if it was ok

HP Pavilion Slimline s3000y customizable Desktop PC
GC386AV#ABA  
– Genuine Windows Vista(TM) Home Basic 
– Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 641 w/ HT Technology, 3.2GHz 
– 160GB 7200 rpm SATA 3Gb/s hard drive 
– FREE UPGRADE! 1GB DDR2-533MHz SDRAM (2x512) 
– LightScribe 16X DVD+/-R/RW SuperMulti drive 
– 15-in-1 memory card reader, USB, headphone port 
– HP stereo speakers 
– 802.11 b/g USB Wireless LAN card 
– No TV Tuner w/remote control 
– Integrated Intel(R) 950 
– Integrated 7.1 channel sound w/front audio ports 
– HP keyboard and HP scroller mouse 
– Microsoft(R) Works 8.0 
– HP Home & Home Office Store in-box envelope

$600 after upgrading some of the parts

What also should i upgrade on it?


----------



## pokemon87654 (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know what the options are/ how much they are, but I would upgrade the Processor to a Intel core 2 duo and more importantly the video card, (you don't want it to be intragated, what were the other options?)


----------



## lovely? (Apr 17, 2007)

PohTayToez said:


> It's an HP monitor, so I assume the computer is an HP, if so, it's not a bad computer by any means.
> 
> Just adding it up in my head, I would say building a similar machine would be about $500, so if you are ok with paying $200 to have some one build it and provide customer support, then go for it.  It should be a solid machine, but it's not top of the line, and it would not be a good gaming machine.



a good thing i noticed is that it comes with pci-e slot already. this computer seems to be very upgradeable


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 17, 2007)

lovely? said:


> a good thing i noticed is that it comes with pci-e slot already. this computer seems to be very upgradeable



Pretty much every computer made today has a PCi-e slot, I've actually never seen a new one today without a PCi-e slot.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Apr 17, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> Pretty much every computer made today has a PCi-e slot, I've actually never seen a new one today without a PCi-e slot.



WRONG!! Dell tries to keep away from it. A Dimension 2400 and 3000 only have 3 PCI-conventional. I noticed the same on some HP PCs, Emachines is the same way.


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 17, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> WRONG!! Dell tries to keep away from it. A Dimension 2400 and 3000 only have 3 PCI-conventional. I noticed the same on some HP PCs, Emachines is the same way.



Never owned a dell, shoulda mentioned that, but both Emachines I've had and two Gateways I had all had PCi-E slots.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (Apr 17, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> Never owned a dell, shoulda mentioned that, but both Emachines I've had and two Gateways I had all had PCi-E slots.



I went built mine, I suggest that, that way everyone is at blame for their own PC's problems


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 18, 2007)

Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 641 w/ HT Technology, 3.2GHz
is it any good?


----------



## NJNETSFAN (Apr 18, 2007)

sjvhslancer said:


> Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 641 w/ HT Technology, 3.2GHz
> is it any good?



It's an older processor, but its not that bad. You can fit a Core 2 duo e4300 into your budget. Idk how they match up, but I'd bet the Core 2 Duo would be close or better than the P4 641.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Apr 18, 2007)

NJNETSFAN said:


> Thats about $1000 over his budget. For $700 you can't get a gaming laptop.



It isn't a gaming laptop, but I've tried it with several games and they worked fine. $1000?

~Jordan


----------



## Irishwhistle (Apr 18, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> WRONG!! Dell tries to keep away from it. A Dimension 2400 and 3000 only have 3 PCI-conventional. I noticed the same on some HP PCs, Emachines is the same way.



Dell E1505 has one.

~Jordan


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 20, 2007)

for proccessors is the ghz what makes it good?


----------



## b3rt_d4ni3l (Apr 20, 2007)

not necessarily... because C2D e6300 at 1.86GHz is definitely faster than the Pentium 4 at 3.2 GHz...


----------



## sjvhslancer (Apr 22, 2007)

what is a better computer

Model: SR2177CL-B 

AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor 3800+ for true Multi-tasking 
1024MB PC2-4200 DDR2 SDRAM memory (2x512MB for ultimate performance) (expandable to 4GB) 
200GB 7200RPM Serial ATA hard drive 
SuperMulti DVD Burner with LightScribe Technology 
Genuine Windows® Vista Home Premium 
Front panel 9-in-1 memory card reader 
HP VS17E 17" LCD flat panel monitor with adjustable tilt and integrated speakers 599.00

or

Key Features & Benefits: 

 HP w19e 19" widescreen LCD monitor 

 Flat panel display includes built-in stereo speakers and adjustable base  

 2.2 GHz AMD Athlon 64 processor 3500+ 

 Offers power for multi-tasking plus enhanced virus protection  

 1 GB of DDR2 memory 

 High performance along with the option of expanding up to 4 GB  

 200 GB hard disk drive 

 Provides plenty of storage space for your files, photos, music and videos  

 SuperMulti DVD/CD burner with double-layer capability 

 You can play and burn CDs and DVDs in the most popular formats at speeds up to 16x (DVD-R)  

 9-in-1 digital media reader 

 Reads all major memory card formats and Memory Sticks for convenient uploads  

 Genuine Windows Vista Home Premium operating system 

 Designed to enhance every important aspect of your computer experience  


512 KB L2 cache
2000 MHz system bus
Optical drive speeds: 16x DVD-R, 8x DVD+RW, 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+R DL, 4x DVD-R DL, 5x DVD-RAM, 16x DVD-ROM, 40x CD-R, 32x CD-RW, 40x CD-ROM
9-in-1 memory card reader supports SmartMedia, xD, MultiMedia Card, Secure Digital (SD), Compact Flash I, Compact Flash II, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, Memory Stick Duo
10/100BaseT network interface
High-definition audio configurable for eight speakers
56k modem 
Scrolling mouse
Two PCI expansion slots
Seven USB 2.0 ports 
FireWire (IEEE 1394) port 
VGA output 
Microphone input 
Line input and output
Software: Windows Vista Home Premium, Norton Internet Security 2007 (60 days of complimentary live updates), Microsoft Works 8, Adobe Reader 7.0, HP Total Care Advisor and Roxio Creator  699.00


----------

